# Front Seat: Off Limits?



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

K, so as of late, I have been politely asking PAXs who attempt
to sit in the front seat to kindly sit in the back. (Just a verystrong preference of mine). 
Of course if 3 or more PAXs, I have no choice.
I further try to discourage the practice by placing numerous
items on my front pax seat (charger, book, flashlight etc)
To date, no issues except for this morning.
PAX says he prefers to sit in the front and before I can respond: "fine no problem"
he walks away and says "cancel it", which I did and collected the fee.
My question is: 
Am I in breach of policy with Uber and/or Lyft, or am I permitted to do so?
Thank you!


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

I leave stuff on my front seat also to discourage the self-deciding shotgun riders, but it doesn't always work. Half of those who help themselves to my front passenger door actually have the nerve to stand there, looking back and forth at me and the seat!


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

I doubt you're in breach. I haven't read anything to think you were.
I like single rider Pax up front for these three reasons....
1. I can keep an eye on them better. I can see if they're agitated or about to be sick, also they're less likely to whip their junk out. 
2. They're another set of eyes, "Watch out for those pedestrians!!!" etc
3. They tend to be more chill /outgoing /engaging than the quiet ones who skulk in the back doing God knows what. I can talk to them without having to raise my voice.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Really doesn't matter to me. When I take rides I tend to sit up front.


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

Rather have them next to me then behind me so I can defend myself. Uber policy says we have to leave all seats open and 75% trunk space available for pax. Heard about one driver that folds his passenger down and pushes it all the way forward to discourage people from sitting there though.


----------



## MsMaryMack (Jan 2, 2018)

I find that the people who sit up front want to chat and the ones that go straight for the back seat want me to just shut up and drive. 

I don’t care either way...


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Mr Sensitive said:


> Rather have them next to me then behind me so I can defend myself. Uber policy says we have to leave all seats open and 75% trunk space available for pax. Heard about one driver that folds his passenger down and pushes it all the way forward to discourage people from sitting there though.


Where did you get that trunk space idea? That is nowhere in the TOS.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> I doubt you're in breach. I haven't read anything to think you were.
> I like single rider Pax up front for these three reasons....
> 1. I can keep an eye on them better. I can see if they're agitated or about to be sick, also they're less likely to whip their junk out.
> 2. They're another set of eyes, "Watch out for those pedestrians!!!" etc
> 3. They tend to be more chill /outgoing /engaging than the quiet ones who skulk in the back doing God knows what. I can talk to them without having to raise my voice.


Wait, what???

How many people have whipped their junk out???


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> Wait, what???
> 
> How many people have whipped their junk out???


Can't contain it in the presence of 'Crack

Upyour, you need multiple options for selections one and three.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> Wait, what???
> 
> How many people have whipped their junk out???


Zero people! But if you can't see them in the back how do you know?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

UberBeamer said:


> I'm actually surprised that more people don't try to sit up front in my car. The back seat is comfortable, but probably not the most leg room out there. The front seat is a lot nicer. It's pretty rare for singles, but when someone does want to sit up there I'm usually OK with it for similar reasons as Uber Crack.


Yup my 3 series is the same. I even tell people "I recommend the front seat for the best luxury sport sedan experience". It's a tiny car, not great for Uber. My Sonata is way better.


----------



## Notjust A. Nutherant (Jun 10, 2017)

Mr Sensitive said:


> Rather have them next to me then behind me so I can defend myself. Uber policy says we have to leave all seats open and 75% trunk space available for pax. *Heard about one driver that folds his passenger down and pushes it all the way forward* to discourage people from sitting there though.


That probably hurt!


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

I almost prefer for them to sit in the front seat. Easier way to have better and more intense conversations. There’s more of a chauffeur feel when they sit in the backseat which I don’t mind I mean that’s what we are but I just prefer for them to sit in the front because I tend to have better conversations when they sit in front. I can’t understand why it would bother someone for their riders sit in the front and I certainly wouldn’t deny anyone who wanted to sit in the front. If I was a rider and a driver denied me the front seat I would obey his wishes but it would certainly set a bad vibe to begin the ride. If you have social anxiety then driving strangers around probably isn’t the gig for you.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> Zero people! But if you can't see them in the back how do you know?


Sounds more like what you hope they're doing back there. 
Then you're disappointed when no advances are made. 

As a pax, I've taken probably dozens of rides, but only 2 that I remember as a single pax. 
Both of those I sat up front.

I just felt weird sitting in he backseat.

I think that if I was trying to sit up front and they didn't let me, I would feel kind of stupid getting moved to the back.

Definitely would not tip.

Never had that happened so I'm just guessing how I would react.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

KD_LA said:


> I leave stuff on my front seat also to discourage the self-deciding shotgun riders, but it doesn't always work. Half of those who help themselves to my front passenger door actually have the nerve to stand there, looking back and forth at me and the seat!


Same here. I then politely ask to sit in the back. Never an issue 'till this morning! Oh well, don't care.
Further, its' also a safety issue as my dashcam captures the entire rear seat area, which I have mentioned to some who seemed puzzled at first but understood afterwards.



Uber Crack said:


> I doubt you're in breach. I haven't read anything to think you were.
> I like single rider Pax up front for these three reasons....
> 1. I can keep an eye on them better. I can see if they're agitated or about to be sick, also they're less likely to whip their junk out.
> 2. They're another set of eyes, "Watch out for those pedestrians!!!" etc
> 3. They tend to be more chill /outgoing /engaging than the quiet ones who skulk in the back doing God knows what. I can talk to them without having to raise my voice.


Good points. Different reasoning for male and female drivers.



Merc7186 said:


> Wait, what???
> 
> How many people have whipped their junk out???


Rakos and 'Noe, for sure!



Over/Uber said:


> Can't contain it in the presence of 'Crack
> 
> Upyour, you need multiple options for selections one and three.


k, lets hear 'em!



Cableguynoe said:


> Sounds more like what you hope they're doing back there.
> Then you're disappointed when no advances are made.
> 
> As a pax, I've taken probably dozens of rides, but only 2 that I remember as a single pax.
> ...


Everytime I have used Uber, Lyft, or a Taxi, I always sit in the back. I feel weird as a PAX sitting in the front.



CJfrom619 said:


> I almost prefer for them to sit in the front seat. Easier way to have better and more intense conversations. There's more of a chauffeur feel when they sit in the backseat which I don't mind I mean that's what we are but I just prefer for them to sit in the front because I tend to have better conversations when they sit in front. I can't understand why it would bother someone for their riders sit in the front and I certainly wouldn't deny anyone who wanted to sit in the front. If I was a rider and a driver denied me the front seat I would obey his wishes but it would certainly set a bad vibe to begin the ride. If you have social anxiety then driving strangers around probably isn't the gig for you.


No Doctor, its' not a case of social anxiety. It's called a preference that I am comfortable with. Just knew someone would throw out the "this gig aint for you line" SMH


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

What I’m saying is if you open up the poll for multiple selections, we can pick one and three. 

Ex: I prefer a pax sit in the back. If she’s hot, she can sit anywhere up front she wants.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Over/Uber said:


> What I'm saying is if you open up the poll for multiple selections, we can pick one and three.
> 
> Ex: I prefer a pax sit in the back. If she's hot, she can sit anywhere up front she wants.


I agree. Forgot initially to allow multiple votes. ty


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> Same here. I then politely ask to sit in the back. Never an issue 'till this morning! Oh well, don't care.
> Further, its' also a safety issue as my dashcam captures the entire rear seat area, which I have mentioned to some who seemed puzzled at first but understood afterwards.
> 
> Good points. Different reasoning for male and female drivers.
> ...


That's exactly what it is. Your so uncomfortable with someone sitting in the front seat that you will ask them not to and place things in your front seat to discourage them from doing so. That's called having social anxiety. I don't give it a second thought as to where my riders sit. I leave it up to them because it's there choice. As a driver you have to make every seat available for every rider regardless of if its 1 rider or 4 riders.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> That's exactly what it is. Your so uncomfortable with someone sitting in the front seat that you will ask them not to and place things in your front seat to discourage them from doing so. That's called having social anxiety. I don't give it a second thought as to where my riders sit. I leave it up to them because it's there choice. As a driver you have to make every seat available for every rider regardless of if its 1 rider or 4 riders.


Ok, and your degree in psychology is from where?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> I further try to discourage the practice by placing numerous
> items on my front pax seat (charger, book, flashlight etc)


Me too, although these items won't deter the most determined front seat invader. Maybe a fake dog turd on the seat would work better.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Me too, although these items won't deter the most determined front seat invader. Maybe a fake dog turd on the seat would work better.


Perhaps? I'm thinking of having Rakos ride shotgun for this purpose!


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> Ok, and your degree in psychology is from where?


Don't have to be a Doctor it's a simple observation.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> Perhaps? I'm thinking of having Rakos ride shotgun for this purpose!


Is he car trained, though?


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> Don't have to be a Doctor it's a simple observation.


Have you observed the same in the 11 others so far who have agreed with me? And yes, your a layman impersonating a medical doctor.



The Gift of Fish said:


> Is he car trained, though?


Depends?.....get it......DEPENDS!!!!!


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> Have you observed the same in the 11 others so far who have agreed with me? And yes, your a layman impersonating a medical doctor.
> 
> Depends?.....get it......DEPENDS!!!!!


Well there is more that don't agree but your question was do you prefer for them not to sit in front. Your post is a different issue where you go to certain lengths in order to keep them from sitting up front I'm sure all 11 wouldn't go that far but if they did then yes that is social anxiety.


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

I prefer always to not have a pax shotgun. I keep the shotgun seat all the way forward and upright. I unfortunately got a few expereinces with frustrating and stubborn shotgun riding pax and that was enough to seal the deal. In my experience there is no correlation between wanting to sit shotgun and wanting to talk, not true for me. 

here is one of my more memorable frustrations: PAX insists to sit up front, then upon getting in rolls window up, asks me to turn the A/C down, and music. Then she mentions she has to get on a call. I just stare at her with the "WTF are you doing" look and decide I had to let her know she's being a bit silly. Just before she started talking on the phone, I look over at her and say. You know instead of all this adjustment, it would have just been easier if you just sat in the back. Its very distracting to have a phone conversation in the car, let alone right next to me. STUBBORN. No response, no problem. A/C back on, and i pretend that Im just driving around alone. (im sure by the end she was happy to get out.) 3 star no rematch.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> Well there is more that don't agree but your question was do you prefer for them not to sit in front. Your post is a different issue where you go to certain lengths in order to keep them from sitting up front I'm sure all 11 wouldn't go that far but if they did then yes that is social anxiety.


Thank you Doctor! 
Just wondering if you accept my insurance and what co-pay I owe you?


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Where did you get that trunk space idea? That is nowhere in the TOS.


When pax act up you give em a thump and put em in the trunk. Cant do that if you dont have space


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

You're far too nice. Sounds like a 1* to me!


RideShareJUNKIE said:


> I prefer always to not have a pax shotgun. I keep the shotgun seat all the way forward and upright. I unfortunately got a few expereinces with frustrating and stubborn shotgun riding pax and that was enough to seal the deal. In my experience there is no correlation between wanting to sit shotgun and wanting to talk, not true for me.
> 
> here is one of my more memorable frustrations: PAX insists to sit up front, then upon getting in rolls window up, asks me to turn the A/C down, and music. Then she mentions she has to get on a call. I just stare at her with the "WTF are you doing" look and decide I had to let her know she's being a bit silly. Just before she started talking on the phone, I look over at her and say. You know instead of all this adjustment, it would have just been easier if you just sat in the back. Its very distracting to have a phone conversation in the car, let alone right next to me. STUBBORN. No response, no problem. A/C back on, and i pretend that Im just driving around alone. (im sure by the end she was happy to get out.) 3 star no rematch.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> Thank you Doctor!
> Just wondering if you accept my insurance and what co-pay I owe you?


We do accept your insurance and you can send your $30 co-pay to my PayPal at: freeadvice13


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> We do accept your insurance and you can send your $30 co-pay to my PayPal at: freeadvice13


Yup, I'll get right on that!


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> I'd only whip it out in your front seat.


Me too!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Mr Sensitive said:


> Uber policy says we have to leave all seats open


Nope.



Mr Sensitive said:


> and 75% trunk space available for pax.


Nope again.



upyouruber said:


> Me too!


Hey, back off!


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> Ok, and your degree in psychology is from where?


From the same place as 75% of inconsiderate discourteous drivers who frequent the LAX terminals: uber.edu


----------



## TheAntMiami (Oct 10, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> K, so as of late, I have been politely asking PAXs who attempt
> to sit in the front seat to kindly sit in the back. (Just a verystrong preference of mine).
> Of course if 3 or more PAXs, I have no choice.
> I further try to discourage the practice by placing numerous
> ...


Let me tell you this from over 10 years driving a taxi. The pax wants to sit up front. Fine. Never a problem. But when a sketch ball sits in the back seat they can strangle you, sucker punch you, stab you, shoot you right behind the ear.... from the front seat, there isn't much danger. Trust me!
I drove in the worst neighborhoods all over Dade county. Sketchy peeps sat in front and paid up front. Back seat; the pax has way too much of an advantage!


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

TheAntMiami said:


> Let me tell you this from over 10 years driving s taxi. The pax wants to sit up front. Fine. Never a problem. But when a sketch ball sits in the back seat they can strangle you, sucker punch you, stab you, shoot you right behind the ear.... from the front seat, there isn't much danger. Trust me!
> I drove in the worst neighborhoods all over Dade county. Sketchy peeps sat in front and paid up front. Back seat; the pax has way too much of an advantage!


A psycho in your car is dangerous anywhere they sit!


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

When I first started driving, I couldn't help but feel awkward with a pax in the back seat - I felt like "Driving Ms. Pax" except it's so NOT a chauffeur experience (unless you're lilCindy of course!)

As time goes on, I now feel a bit odd when pax enters the _front_ seat and plunks it down without asking if it's OK....even though originally I preferred them sitting in front.

I guess the passage of time (and rides) decides whatever my "new normal" will be.

As long as they don't smell, they aren't surly entitled pricks, and they are polite, they can sit where they want.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

From personal experience and multiple stories, back seat only.


----------



## Transporter_011 (Feb 3, 2018)

I find that people who want to sit in the front seat are more likely to engage in conversation, and you have a much better chance to earn tips from most of these people as well as repeat business. Others do it because they can get car sick, so its better to let them sit in the front than risk them yacking all over your shit.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Bpr2 said:


> From personal experience and multiple stories, back seat only.


Don't believe the stories we make up here


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Don't believe the stories we make up here


You mean the one where I dropped off a totally hot girl and she dragged me to her place and had her way with me? That was real. Bigly. The best. Believe me.


----------



## Transporter_011 (Feb 3, 2018)

KD_LA said:


> You mean the one where I dropped off a totally hot girl and she dragged me to her place and had her way with me? That was real. Bigly. The best. Believe me.


That happens every day.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> Zero people! But if you can't see them in the back how do you know?


Zero people that you *know* of!


----------



## Paula K (Oct 20, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> K, so as of late, I have been politely asking PAXs who attempt
> to sit in the front seat to kindly sit in the back. (Just a verystrong preference of mine).
> Of course if 3 or more PAXs, I have no choice.
> I further try to discourage the practice by placing numerous
> ...


I don't like them sitting next to me either. usually creepy people do that. They're always very chatty with nothing to say


----------



## jaystonepk (Oct 30, 2017)

I prefer they sit in the back passenger if they are solo but, I drive an XL so many times there is no choice. The few solo that have sat behind me left me feeling uncomfortable but on the passenger side at least I have a visual on then. I may feel differently were I only driving X. If the group is 3 I usually offer 2 in the back and 1 up front if they don't ask if it is okay to begin with.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I do not care where they sit. More Lyft customers want to sit in the front than do Uber customers, but, that is because Lyft used to push that. I do not care where they sit in the cab, either.

In many cases, the elderly, handicapped and those on crutches find it easier to get in the front. The one thing that does not happen, though, is when one gets in the front and the other gets in the back directly behind me. I cancel/refuse to haul those rides.



Cableguynoe said:


> Don't believe the stories we make up here





KD_LA said:


> You mean the one where I dropped off a totally hot girl and she dragged me to her place and had her way with me? That was real. Bigly. The best. Believe me.





Transporter_011 said:


> That happens every day.


Dear Penthouse:

I never used to believe your letters until................................................................................

(name and address withheld)


----------



## LAS0023 (Mar 19, 2016)

Far prefer they sit in the front. It feels like I'm driving a friend instead of doing a service and no one knows I'm an Uber driver.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> The one thing that does not happen, though, is when one gets in the front and the other gets in the back directly behind me. I cancel/refuse to haul those rides.


I had that happen once with a young couple. She opens the back door while he opens the front door, but I had stuff on the front seat so he followed her to the backseat. 10-12 minute ride, not a single word uttered. I could tell she was mad at him!


----------



## BillC (Mar 5, 2017)

RideShareJUNKIE said:


> 3 star no rematch.


Only a 1 star rating guarantees no rematch. Whooooops.



Another Uber Driver said:


> Dear Penthouse:
> 
> I never used to believe your letters until................................................................................
> 
> (name and address withheld)


I wonder how many ghost writers Guccione employs....


----------



## Joey Bagofdonuts (May 13, 2015)

I hate when they get in the back, I don't know what they are doing. In the front, I can watch them easier. but they all seem to get in the back, right behind me - and that creeps me out


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Depends on car size.

3 row SUV w/ captain chairs in middle, hells yes if you're 1-4 people why you trying to rub shoulders with me?

Small sedan, 1-2 people should use the back, 3 people yeah ok makes sense... bigger peeve is if they try to sit behind you


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

I've had a couple of provocatively dressed females who just sat in my front seat without asking. I don't say a word during the trip. I drop them off. I will not be "that Uber guy" whose face is splattered on the 6pm news . We all know these rides are only a couple of bucks and it's not worth it.


----------



## MelaninFellow (Jan 17, 2018)

If they sit up front I expect and prepare myself for a conversation. Having someone silent up front is awkward. If you want to bury your face in your phone and completely fine with that and sometimes prefer it, but do it in the back seat.

But yeah if shes hot, the front seat for sure. If shes hot and has a great personality or we hit it off, then I upgrade the front seat to the drivers seat


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

I have a dashcam, a rear view mirror and another mirror focused on the seat behind me. I make 99% of the pax sit in the rear pax seat.

Exceptions: elderly people cause it's easier for them and hot chicks because it's easier for me.


----------



## mytheq63 (Oct 6, 2016)

Maybe it depends on male or female driver, but as a female driver I prefer a single male pax sits in back on the opposite side. I had an instance where I had to kick a male passenger out because he sat in front and used giving me directions as an excuse to swing his whole arm across my chest. The first time I warned him and the second time he was out on the side of the street. I don't care as much about female passengers, but most of mine go right to the back seat.

P.S. This poll is sexist, number 3 should read if he/she is hot, or they are hot!


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Skirts in the front, pants in the back.

The antisocial gals who sit straight behind the driver are weirdos, fraidy cats who must have read somewhere that it's safer there. I always imagine they have one hand on the mace and rate them down accordingly.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Some of you *drive*rs shouldn't.....


----------



## over & done (Jun 25, 2017)

I have to agree about the strange ones that sit behind me . I'm also going to pull over & throw out the next one that does that & touches my headrest . That's a creepy pax !
Over


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

KD_LA said:


> I leave stuff on my front seat also to discourage the self-deciding shotgun riders, but it doesn't always work. Half of those who help themselves to my front passenger door actually have the nerve to stand there, looking back and forth at me and the seat!


This won't stoop the militant front seaters.

Maybe it's something in the kaballa or i-ching about this being necessary to align the trip with good forces.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> This won't stoop the militant front seaters.
> 
> Maybe it's something in the kaballa or i-ching about this being necessary to align the trip with good forces.


Perhaps a bear trap on the font seat??


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Maybe they are secret shoppers, but I hate when they get up front and act like my best freind, or I'm on a job interview.


----------



## MercDuke (Nov 18, 2017)

I usually work at the airport and I am driving a nice sedan with a leather interior, book lights, and nice arm rest, etc... in back. I push the front passenger seat forward, and encourage people to sit in back. I did get a 1 star from a total d-bag for making him sit in back, and he was drunk.... was weird too because he and his buddy wrestled on the way to the car to see who got front... WHO DOES THAT? I think they were early 20's....
So, hindsight being 20/20 I probably should have just moved my crap and let the Dbag sit in front, it wasn't worth the 1 star or his false allegation that there had been an argument. That 1 star is still there, and I have a 4.90 rating, would probably be 4.95 or better if it wasn't for the 1 star....


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

BillC said:


> Only a 1 star rating guarantees no rematch. Whooooops.
> 
> I wonder how many ghost writers Guccione employs....


Only asking uber to not be paired again you mean.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

jaystonepk said:


> I prefer they sit in the back passenger if they are solo but, I drive an XL so many times there is no choice. The few solo that have sat behind me left me feeling uncomfortable but on the passenger side at least I have a visual on then. I may feel differently were I only driving X. If the group is 3 I usually offer 2 in the back and 1 up front if they don't ask if it is okay to begin with.


I have had so many solo pax that sit directly behind me, it has caused my tires to wear down on the drivers side. This will be the second time in 3 months that I will have to replace my passenger rear tire. Already had it checked, no alignment problem, just too much uneven weight on one side of a small car (Prius C2), and driving on the uneven pavement of Downtown Seattle. The reason pax seem to do this is if I approach their pick up from the left side, rather than them just waiting for me to turn the car around, they run up and start tapping the door for me to stop and let them in. Sometimes I've even had a pax jump in front of my car frantically waving their phone, thereby preventing me from moving the car to turn it around to the right side. I'm too short to push my seat back, so I'm going to get a cheap tool box at Harbor Freight and put it behind my seat. (Empty of course.) It will be a hassle when I have 2 pax or more to have to get out and move the tool box to the trunk, but it's going to save me money in tires. I don't know why so many male pax think its cool to sit directly behind a small 5' 2" female anyways.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Most people know better but some people are just idiots so they do it. I've had at least a couple people sit up front and get mocked by their friends immediately, thus they then went to sit in the back like a normal human being should.


----------



## Ride Nights & Weekends (Jan 5, 2018)

Uber Crack said:


> I doubt you're in breach. I haven't read anything to think you were.
> I like single rider Pax up front for these three reasons....
> 1. I can keep an eye on them better. I can see if they're agitated or about to be sick, also they're less likely to whip their junk out.
> 2. They're another set of eyes, "Watch out for those pedestrians!!!" etc
> 3. They tend to be more chill /outgoing /engaging than the quiet ones who skulk in the back doing God knows what. I can talk to them without having to raise my voice.


I had a girl sit up front that looked like Shailene Woodley....pre stupid haircut, and we had a great conversation about dating in the new app driven world of hookups vs when it took courage to ask a girl out. Great convo for a pool ride.


----------



## Hail Macbeth (Feb 7, 2017)

As a PAX, I prefer to sit up front. More room. Less grime on the door handles from previous PAX. I get less carsick. 

Usually I tell the driver I'm also a driver, and he's only too happy to complain to me for 25 minutes about Uber.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

I don’t really care, but I do prefer if they are extremely intoxicated that they sit in front. You can just control the situation and keep an eye on pax


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

UberBeamer said:


> Why not just kindly suggest they scoot over to the other side? If they ask why, it seems like you've got a way better excuse than mine... which would be so I can keep a better eye on you.


 I have asked very nicely, and in most cases they ask what's the big deal. Some guys got offended and acted like I was implying they were a creep or something. They go into it that they have a wife or girlfriend so they don't need to try anything....then they call me paranoid. Yes up here grown men will want to argue about this and get all huffy.

This is Seattle. I can't explain it unless you've been here, and I feel like I've been here 4 years too long, but its passive aggressive capital. I don't want to get into it with these people over a seat because I know if it gets back to uber, I'll lose.


----------



## Steelersnut (Jan 29, 2018)

I drive SRX Suv and always reach back and open back door as they walk up. Works 99% of time but I still get goofballs! AND I'll have front pass seat all the way UP! Had one kid with face practically smooshed in windshield for 5mins. Then realized he was autistic (like my son) and helped him. But mostly Type A personality men who think nobody will reach destination unless they're overseeing the ride.
But, had a spunky woman jump in front last week and she was AWESOME. She worked for Lynyrd Skynyrd yrs ago as event planner and entertained me.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

UberBeamer said:


> Fair enough. My apologies. My post probably did come off a little snooty. Austin pax aren't much better.


No it didnt at all. I've been to Austin, San Antonio, Irvine, Dallas, Dahlhart, El Paso, Corpus Christie, Lubbock, Amarillo, Houston, Larado, Odesa......Loved Texas (except Larado, hated it) very nice, laid back people there ( except Dallas.) Whole different dynamics there. Hard to understand the culture and heavy passive aggression in Seattle. Most Texans I meet up here are floored by the culture shock, and are very homesick. I myself can't wait til I finish school (computer science major) and get back to the East Coast.......or Texas


----------



## santhony109 (Jun 16, 2017)

I prefer people to sit in front. It's more sociable and if she's hot so much the better.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Single rider, I guess I am happy if they want to sit up front. Usually more likely to talk, which is OK with me. I have one regular rider, a young woman, who always sits in the back for a short ride to her workplace. Always a pleasant greeting, pleasant good-bye, but never any conversation. I respect that.

So, it doesn't really matter either way.


----------



## MrAbduz (Jun 8, 2015)

I barely have people sitting up front. 1 in 100 sits upfront, rest go to the back


----------



## SlimShady (Feb 10, 2018)

KD_LA said:


> I leave stuff on my front seat also to discourage the self-deciding shotgun riders, but it doesn't always work. Half of those who help themselves to my front passenger door actually have the nerve to stand there, looking back and forth at me and the seat!


Simple solution.
Keep front seat locked while rear seats unlocked. After timer runs out, collect fee roll out and smile.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

SlimShady said:


> Simple solution.
> Keep front seat locked while rear seats unlocked. After timer runs out, collect fee roll out and smile.


we shouldn't be building walls but tearing them down!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I do not care where they sit. More Lyft customers want to sit in the front than do Uber customers, but, that is because Lyft used to push that. I do not care where they sit in the cab, either.
> 
> In many cases, the elderly, handicapped and those on crutches find it easier to get in the front. The one thing that does not happen, though, is when one gets in the front and the other gets in the back directly behind me. I cancel/refuse to haul those rides.
> 
> ...


Penthouse had letters?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> Penthouse had letters?


What? You mean that you did not read _*Playboy*_ for the *articles*????!?!?!?!??? ..............and here I had thought that _everyone_ read _*Playboy*_ for the articles. I know that is WHY I read it in high school.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> What? You mean that you did not read _*Playboy*_ for the *articles*????!?!?!?!??? ..............and here I had thought that _everyone_ read _*Playboy*_ for the aritcles.


Playboy has articles?


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Playboy has articles?


Occasionally, I mean they can't be completely nude all the time. Sometimes at christmas they'll wear a santa hat or something... Oh, you did mean articles of clothing... right?!?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Pawtism said:


> Occasionally, I mean they can't be completely nude all the time. Sometimes at christmas they'll wear a santa hat or something... Oh, you did mean articles of clothing... right?!?


Actually I was talking about the type I've never read.


----------



## Abraxas79 (Feb 7, 2016)

CJfrom619 said:


> That's exactly what it is. Your so uncomfortable with someone sitting in the front seat that you will ask them not to and place things in your front seat to discourage them from doing so. That's called having social anxiety. I don't give it a second thought as to where my riders sit. I leave it up to them because it's there choice. As a driver you have to make every seat available for every rider regardless of if its 1 rider or 4 riders.


You are no obligation to make the front seat available except in the case when there are three or more passengers. Its your car, your rules. Gym Bag or some other bag in the front seat. Most people get the message when opening your front door and seeing your stuff on the front seat. I would stick them in the trunk if I could better facilitate a tip from them.. Bottom line, the asshole who insists on sitting in the front seat and chatting you up is no more likely to tip you then the bloke who sits in the back and keeps their mouth shut. Given the choice, I will take the latter every time.


----------



## RiderOnTheStorm (Mar 17, 2017)

Not too many people try to sit in my front seat, but of those who do,
almost all of them do objectionable things. Such as messing with
the air conditioning, radio, and even with my phone.
Yes, my phone. The one running the Uber app that is navigating us.

I've had people unplug it from it's power source (which is needed),
so that they could plug in an AUX cord. You know, how you plug
your iPod audio connector into the USB Power cord that was
supposed to be powering the Android phone that is now dying?
The one that we are navigating with?

I have also had people take my phone out of its mount, and start
messing with it. Yes, my phone, the one running Uber/GPS.
They take it away from me and starting ****ing with it,
pushing buttons and trying to ....I have no idea.

A few days ago some woman pax insisted on sitting up front.
At the end of the trip, she informed me that I was the BEST UBER DRIVER EVER!
She then unbuckled her seat belt and attacked me with hugs and kisses.
(She wasn't drunk or high, either. And up to that point had been a model pax.)

I had a pax who sat up front once who was trouble. Eventually he physically
attacked me and informed me that since he had summoned me on Uber,
I was his slave "and he could do any damn thing to me he wanted."

I have never had a normal person sit up front; it's always some kind of weird trouble.

Well,a few times some normal, older person has sat up front; it was their first Uber
and they didn't know what to do or how any of it worked (or even that the app
was billing them -- they tried to hand me a credit card at the end).

I get very nervous when solo pax sit up front.

EDIT: Of course when there are lots of people getting in, one of them sits up front.
And sometimes that front rider will do weird things. (Such as assault me!)
But mostly, groups with a rider in the front are normal.
It's the lone front-seaters who are always weird and scary.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Abraxas79 said:


> You are no obligation to make the front seat available except in the case when there are three or more passengers. Its your car, your rules. Gym Bag or some other bag in the front seat. Most people get the message when opening your front door and seeing your stuff on the front seat. I would stick them in the trunk if I could better facilitate a tip from them.. Bottom line, the asshole who insists on sitting in the front seat and chatting you up is no more likely to tip you then the bloke who sits in the back and keeps their mouth shut. Given the choice, I will take the latter every time.


Well don't you sound like the driver that I hope I get. Your wrong. If a rider is by himself and wants to sit up front that is his choice not yours. Like I said you have to make every seat available in your car. What's the big deal about a rider sitting in front and trying to have a conversation with? Isn't that the fun part about this job meeting and talking to cool people. I would hate to drive people around who didn't talk and always sat in the back. Good conversations and cool people are what make a 10 hour driving day feel like a 4 hour day. I drive 50-60 hours a week and always prefer a conversation over a silent ride. 
In reality a lot of drivers are anti social and get social anxiety around strangers..if that is you then I would find another gig.


----------



## RiderOnTheStorm (Mar 17, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> Well don't you sound like the driver that I hope I get. Your wrong. If a rider is by himself and wants to sit up front that is his choice not yours. Like I said you have to make every seat available in your car.


This is hilarious!


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

80 percent by default get in back. If they are a couple they almost always sit in back together. 10% are 3 - 4 riders and it is awkward with 3 in the back so one sits in front. The other 10% get in front.

When I have taken ubers I just hop in the back, it isn't a problem.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

upyouruber said:


> Perhaps? I'm thinking of having Rakos ride shotgun for this purpose!


I hope you weren't equating me...

With dog turds... that's disgusting...8>O



upyouruber said:


> A psycho in your car is dangerous anywhere they sit!


If you get a psycho you are...

Pretty much screwed...

Especially if it's a female...8>)



1.5xorbust said:


> Playboy has articles?


The he$$ with the articles...

I love the cartoons...

especially granny...8>)

Buck Brown was hilarious...!!!

Rakos


----------



## RiderOnTheStorm (Mar 17, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Penthouse had letters?


Dear Penthouse,

I am just a lowly Uber driver in a major city, but last week I had an incredible
experience. I never thought it would happen to me! It was late afternoon
(our rush hour starts about 3:30) when I got a ping for an address in a
wealthy suburb north of the city. It was a long trip to get there, but I took
it to get away from the rush hour traffic. A drive past a river, into the hilly woods,
and soon I was at a neighborhood entirely of amazing mansions with mile long driveways.

The passenger turned out to be a woman of about 26, but she was super hot.
She was wearing shorts and a fashion sweatshirt that was zipped about halfway.
No bra and I could already see when she got in that she might be a little excited.
She got in the front seat, which is a little unusual.
I didn't complain.
I watched as she sensuously reached around to grab her seatbelt.
The click from the buckle sent a shiver down my spine.

The trip was going to be a long one, 17 miles.
I turned on the radio to the classical music station, down low.

After about 5 minutes, she asked me if I had any bottled water.
Now, I keep some for myself to prevent dehydration - not for passengers.
But I gladly shared one, and she smiled appreciatively.

Suddenly, a deer jumped into the road and I had to slam on the brakes!
It was startling!
"Oh dear, I've spilled this water all over my shirt!"
Before I could react, she reached to the top of her shirt and started
tugging on the zipper. It came down a little...down more, down more.
Her sweater puppies were now freed and she looked over at me with
a pouty face and said, "Can't you help me?"

I had already reached for the paper towel roll I keep handy.
She took my hands in both of hers, and gently ripped a piece off.
Then she began to gently rub the paper towel against her ample bosom.

At this point, my manhood was twitching in my pants, and I was
starting to sweat. Our eyes were locked together and we were both
still breathing hard from our near-miss with the deer.

"Oh, dear, are you okay to drive?" she asked.
"Is there something I can do to help?"

I barely nodded that there was.

She took the paper towel, reached herself all the way across me,
and put it in driver's door pocket. Now I could smell her and feel
her soft skin against mine, her soft hair cascading and rolling in my face.

She sat back in her chair and looked at me for a moment.
Then she said, "I could use some sugar, Mister Uber."
"Do you have any mints?"

I don't carry mints in my car and I started to panic.
Her eyes were intent on me.
"I guess you don't. Well, that's okay honey."
Faster than anything, she zipper her shirt back up.
"I'm all better now. Ready to go!"
"Umm, you can start driving again now, please."

I don't have to tell you what happened on the rest of the trip.
Nothing.
I don't have to tell you what I did in that McDonalds bathroom
down the street from her dropoff point, either.

I'm not sure how many stars I got on this ride.
There was no tip -- those mansion people never ever tip.
I guess that's how they got their mansions.
But I'll never forget that women or that ride as long as I live.

Uber says it wasn't a Surge ride.
Uber is wrong, but I'm not telling Rohit.

----Name and address Withheld !

NEXT UP: "Amazing 'Pool' Ride"


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Rakos said:


> I hope you weren't equating me...
> 
> With dog turds... that's disgusting...8>O
> 
> ...


Playboy has cartoons?


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

RiderOnTheStorm said:


> Not too many people try to sit in my front seat, but of those who do,
> almost all of them do objectionable things. Such as messing with
> the air conditioning, radio, and even with my phone.
> Yes, my phone. The one running the Uber app that is navigating us.
> ...


lol, I think you found your true calling


----------



## RiderOnTheStorm (Mar 17, 2017)

New Uber said:


> lol, I think you found your true calling


Yeah except in that message, I wasn't kidding about anything at all. All true.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Am, both, a driver and rider. As pax, rarely rate less than 5☆. However, always sit up front. If asked to sit in back, automatic 1☆!
> 
> Looks we're from different worlds. Always sit in front. 1☆ & write up otherwise.


You're parents did you good


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

RiderOnTheStorm said:


> Dear Penthouse,
> 
> I am just a lowly Uber driver in a major city, but last week I had an incredible
> experience. I never thought it would happen to me! It was late afternoon
> ...


5 stars, a tip (in the app, of course) and a pickup at a playmates house (which will be canceled as soon as you get on the freeway, of course) for this story.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

RiderOnTheStorm said:


> Dear Penthouse,
> 
> I am just a lowly Uber driver in a major city, but last week I had an incredible
> experience. I never thought it would happen to me! It was late afternoon
> ...


Did you get your free coffee at McDonald's?


----------



## StevoLegal (Jan 31, 2018)

To each his own! lol


upyouruber said:


> Ok, and your degree in psychology is from where?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Pawtism said:


> 5 stars, a tip (in the app, of course) and a pickup at a playmates house (which will be canceled as soon as you get on the freeway, of course) for this story.


I picked up a Penthouse Pet...

And took her home one night...

From the local Penthouse Club...

She was definately...

in another league completely...

And was VERY cool...8>)

One of my better riders...

And man...what a walk to the door...

Watched every twitch...8>)

Without leering of course...

Rakos


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

RiderOnTheStorm said:


> I am just a lowly Uber driver in a major city


I don't think there's a need to qualify "Uber driver" with "lowly" -- it's automatically assumed


----------



## popcollar2014 (Nov 15, 2016)

Doesn't matter as long as they don't ask me 21 questions.


----------



## jaystonepk (Oct 30, 2017)

popcollar2014 said:


> Doesn't matter as long as they don't ask me 21 questions.


Sweet so 20 questions is cool then? Good to know


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

popcollar2014 said:


> Doesn't matter as long as they don't ask me 21 questions.


Up to 20 is fine, right?
Holy geez, can't stand those morons!


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

If you sign up for this gig, the last thing you should think about is where pax sit, there should be no preference being an uber driver lol, if something like that annoys anyone driving random pax, they should not drive and do something else in the "gig" economy. You gave up any preferences on seating the second you declared you are a faux cab driver.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> If you sign up for this gig, the last thing you should think about is where pax sit, there should be no preference being an uber driver lol, if something like that annoys anyone driving random pax, they should not drive and do something else in the "gig" economy. You gave up any preferences on seating the second you declared you are a faux cab driver.


I for one have not given up any such preference(s). My car + my safety + my comfort = my rules. Period.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> If you sign up for this gig, the last thing you should think about is where pax sit, there should be no preference being an uber driver lol, if something like that annoys anyone driving random pax, they should not drive and do something else in the "gig" economy. You gave up any preferences on seating the second you declared you are a faux cab driver.


I disagree.



RiderOnTheStorm said:


> Dear Penthouse,
> 
> I am just a lowly Uber driver in a major city, but last week I had an incredible
> experience. I never thought it would happen to me! It was late afternoon
> ...


Uh huh!


----------



## Chamby11 (Nov 14, 2017)

After a couple experiences of late night drunken creeps, it's now my personal policy to politely ask male passengers to sit in back if they try to get up front. Unless of course it's needed for space. Some seem annoyed at first but I laugh and tell them it's a safety issue because of past weirdos and they get it. I haven't gotten any negative feedback as of yet. I just feel more comfortable knowing they couldn't keep me from grabbing my Taser if it ever came down to that!


----------



## sbstar07 (Aug 31, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> K, so as of late, I have been politely asking PAXs who attempt
> to sit in the front seat to kindly sit in the back. (Just a verystrong preference of mine).
> Of course if 3 or more PAXs, I have no choice.
> I further try to discourage the practice by placing numerous
> ...


Whhy not? Its just a ride are you nervous?


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

sbstar07 said:


> Whhy not? Its just a ride are you nervous?


Numerous reasons. Figure it out!


----------



## sbstar07 (Aug 31, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> Numerous reasons. Figure it out!


Lol ummm no. That's ur decision I'm just giving my opinion. Good luck.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

sbstar07 said:


> Lol ummm no. That's ur decision I'm just giving my opinion. Good luck.


OK!


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> K, so as of late, I have been politely asking PAXs who attempt
> to sit in the front seat to kindly sit in the back. (Just a verystrong preference of mine).
> Of course if 3 or more PAXs, I have no choice.
> I further try to discourage the practice by placing numerous
> ...


If they sit in the front seat I warn them it's the talking seat and to get in the back if they don't want to talk. Joking of course but I do warn them that I do like to talk.


----------



## Ubertimes (Apr 30, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> K, so as of late, I have been politely asking PAXs who attempt
> to sit in the front seat to kindly sit in the back. (Just a verystrong preference of mine).
> Of course if 3 or more PAXs, I have no choice.
> I further try to discourage the practice by placing numerous
> ...


I always have them sit in the front so I can 
Milk the tips, and it's Normal, who wants a weirdo 
Sharpening a knife behind the driver seat!


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I let one sit up front for parties of 3.

3 big dudes sharing a cab for instance

Mandatory for 1 to sit up front for parties of 4.


----------



## Fed truck (Nov 9, 2017)

Have a large 3 row suv prefer pax to sit in back unless it's a large group. Single pax don't get the chance to sit behind me because my seat is all the way back and leaned back so when they open the the door directly behind me they close it and go to the roomy passenger side which is upright and moved forward lol hate people that try that directly behind me crap lol


----------



## Rusty1491 (Feb 23, 2016)

Hilarious, I don't know what phobia some of you drivers have. It's the snowflake generation.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Rusty1491 said:


> Hilarious, I don't know what phobia some of you drivers have. It's the snowflake generation.


WTF???????

I would love to see that dudes ratings.

I'm sorry, but those are tha type of people tha have never been able to hold a job because they don't get along with anyone.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Rusty1491 said:


> Hilarious, I don't know what phobia some of you drivers have. It's the snowflake generation.


So, 2 or less? lolololol


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

Transporter_011 said:


> I find that people who want to sit in the front seat are more likely to engage in conversation, and you have a much better chance to earn tips from most of these people *as well as repeat business*. Others do it because they can get car sick, so its better to let them sit in the front than risk them yacking all over your shit.


How does one get repeat business?


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

NoPool4Me said:


> How does one get repeat business?


Lay these down on your floors?!


----------



## Abraxas79 (Feb 7, 2016)

What can be an odd situation is where there is a couple (M & F) and let's say you have a male driver and he puts his girlfriend in the front seat or rather she puts herself there. She wears the pants in the relationship apparently. Anyways a gym bag on the front seat works wonders. I don't know who you are. We are not friends. Polite and cordial always, but get your ass in the back.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Abraxas79 said:


> What can be an odd situation is where there is a couple (M & F) and let's say you have a male driver and he puts his girlfriend in the front seat or rather she puts herself there. She wears the pants in the relationship apparently. Anyways a gym bag on the front seat works wonders. I don't know who you are. We are not friends. Polite and cordial always, but get your ass in the back.


Nothing beats a couple who've just had an argument! She immediately gets in the back but he opens the front door. He stands there for a moment, staring back and forth at the front seat (full of stuff), and at her in the back. Finally he reluctantly gets in the back, and I amuse myself with 10-12 minutes of silent tension between them!


----------

